

I'm using Jquery Mobile now, would you help me? - sais

I've been trying to make a webpage by Jquery Mobile for smartphone users since last week. When I tapped a list to start animating (slide, flip and something) , it always goes back to the upper page before it moves to the next page under Jquery Mobile default condition. I don't move back to the top and keep the screen from moving to the next page.　<p>Do you have any idea how to fix it and do you know any good codes?
======
IanDrake
This has been an issue on pages that scroll for a while. Looks like version
1.1 will help solve some of these problems.

[http://jquerymobile.com/blog/2012/01/10/upcoming-
releases-1-...](http://jquerymobile.com/blog/2012/01/10/upcoming-
releases-1-0-1-1-1-and-beyond/)

------
gerggerg
try: www.stackoverflow.com

This is more a tech news site than a code help site, but stackoverflow has a
great community of people who answer code questions.

